# 2016 Premier Fog Light LED options?



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Hurst said:


> One of the first things I changed on my Camaro were the DRL / Fog Light bulbs because they looked "yellow" as compared to the HID's. Are there any "Plug-N-Play" options out there? Thanks...


Diode Dynamics is a site sponsor. You can look over their website here:
Fog Light LEDs for 2014-2016 Chevrolet Cruze (pair)


----------



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

Philb said:


> Diode Dynamics is a site sponsor. You can look over their website here:
> Fog Light LEDs for 2014-2016 Chevrolet Cruze (pair)


I did... Thanks. But I am sure the 2014 - 2016 ones will not work for the 2016+ Cruize. But we shall see.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hurst said:


> I did... Thanks. But I am sure the 2014 - 2016 ones will not work for the 2016+ Cruize. But we shall see.


H11 XML2 LED (pair) - H11 and H11b - LED Bulbs - All Products

Gen2 has an h11 fog light bulb, there ya go!


----------



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> H11 XML2 LED (pair) - H11 and H11b - LED Bulbs - All Products
> 
> Gen2 has an h11 fog light bulb, there ya go!


Thank You sir!


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

You can find them a lot less expensive other places. That's just a crazy price for 2 bulbs. There probably all made in china anyway.


----------

